# Is that Anxiety?



## Silverlight (Jan 18, 2002)

okay, I admit tat words like Hypnotherapy r new to me ...urm..is tat like hypnosis? ANyway, could anyone please tell me how best to cope with anxiety? I don't have $$ to see a therapist i'm afraid..when i'm in an enclosed room with many people for a period of time, I can get real anxious and panicky (something i know many people here experience)..when i had to attend classes, there would be times tat i would feel like i was hyperventilating..Also, i don't know if this is part of anxiety, but sometimes i'm afraid to go out coz i would break into cold sweat and feel very weak, hot and thirsty even though i had just stepped out of the house (those r the Bad days)..somethimes i think its all in my mind..i'm taking multivitamins to give myself more energy n tat seems to help n it gives me more confidence to venture out, especially on hot days..but i still don't know if that is part of anxiety or some physical weakness of sorts


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Silverlight, have you beed diagnosed with IBS.In IBS anxiety can be generated by a chemical called serotonin a neurotransmitter the gut uses to talk to the brain and back. Also in IBS the pain comes from the brain.There are actually pictures of this.www.webpotential.com/uploadpicHypnotherapy is hypnosis and we have an expert on here who has tapes on gut specific hypnotherapy for IBS. They have been very effective for a lot of people.The first thing though that I really suggest is two books from two of our bb members to start. http://www.firstyearibs.com/ http://www.irritablebowel.net/


----------

